# Stihl 661



## ryan_marine (Nov 12, 2013)

Well got my 661 today. Ran a tank through it. I love it. Stronger than my built 660 and 066. That's the good news. Brought it home didn't think nothing about it. Was making dinner and my 4y/o son comes in and says "look at your new saw daddy". My 5y/o daughter put her stickers all over it. $1100 saw is now priceless. I told my son he can do my 461. That way I will be thinking about them while I am cutting. 

Ray


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2013)

We need pictures and videos


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this the first one in the US? Or do I live under a rock?? 

Is it M-tronic?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2013)

You do live under a rock but I think it is the first.


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 12, 2013)

I know that it is the first one in ohio. I will post pics soon for you all.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2013)

I am not surpriced that you like it, it looks quite good "on paper".

The obvious question is how the AV is, is it springs or rubber?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Is this the first one in the US? Or do I live under a rock??
> 
> Is it M-tronic?


 
As far as I know, M-tronic just is Stihls name for the first generation AT, that they pay Husky to use - your question is still valid though!


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 12, 2013)

Ray, thanks for the excellent review. It sounds awesome!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Ray, thanks for the excellent review. It sounds awesome!


 
I didn't really see a rewiew, just a statement that he has it?


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, he did say that he has it. And then he said that he loves it. And it has more power than his 660 and 066. That's the review part.

But I spose some peoples are blind to positive Stihl reviews.


----------



## albert (Nov 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, M-tronic just is Stihls name for the first generation AT, that they pay Husky to use - your question is still valid though!


If that's true, what a blunder on huskies part, selling rights to the one that works and using the problem plagued one for themselves. LOL.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 12, 2013)

MS661 R's are available in the Northwest U.S. I'm surprised nobody has posted about one yet


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> If that's true, what a blunder on huskies part, selling rights to the one that works and using the problem plagued one for themselves. LOL.


 
It is true, and they never had a single problem with the AT itself.

The few real problems you likely have heard about were with the carbs and the coils, not with the AT. Most that were "investigated" were just operator errors though....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

1 stihl nut said:


> Well, he did say that he has it. And then he said that he loves it. And it has more power than his 660 and 066. That's the review part.
> 
> But I spose some peoples are blind to positive Stihl reviews.


 
I have no problem with that, if the saw deserves it, and have done some myself (MS361). I just didn't see it as a real rewiew, just a first impression report!


----------



## albert (Nov 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It is true, and they never had a single problem with the AT itself.
> 
> The few real problems you likely have heard about were with the carbs and the coils, not with the AT. Most that were "investigated" were just operator errors though....


 Come on ST, the coils and carbs are the major players in a AT system. It took Husky over 2 years and a recall of saws back to Sweden to solve most of their AT problems, yes design/engineering problems , not user error issues, to correct most of the faults. I don't drink the Stihl or Husky kool aid, could care less, I own and run them both. The MS661 looks to be a nice saw, time will tell.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 13, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen! 

On a serious note, that's awesome. Can't tell ya how many times I've worn Barbie band-aids, since we don't HAVE regular brown ones any more haha.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> Come on ST, the coils and carbs are the major players in a AT system. It took Husky over 2 years and a recall of saws back to Sweden to solve most of their AT problems, yes design/engineering problems , not user error issues, to correct most of the faults. I don't drink the Stihl or Husky kool aid, could care less, I own and run them both. .....


 
That is simply not true, as I recall it - I don't understand where you have that "info" from, as it obviously is wrong and misleading, and I haven't seen it before.....


----------



## bootboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lets us know how it's sideways balance is...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I am not surpriced that you like it, it looks quite good "on paper".
> 
> The obvious question is how the AV is, is it springs or rubber?



It is spring, and they added a vertical spring in the front for support when running longer bars. . All US 661s are supposed to be M-Tronic, though a carb version is rumored to be out for some foreign markets. 661 M-Tronic has more parameters then previous versions. I posted about it last week on the "alternate site."


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> MS661 R's are available in the Northwest U.S. I'm surprised nobody has posted about one yet



What kind of price for the R model?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> Come on ST, the coils and carbs are the major players in a AT system. It took Husky over 2 years and a recall of saws back to Sweden to solve most of their AT problems, yes design/engineering problems , not user error issues, to correct most of the faults. I don't drink the Stihl or Husky kool aid, could care less, I own and run them both. The MS661 looks to be a nice saw, time will tell.



The AT wasn't the problem it was crankcase bolts and air leaks if I remember right.


----------



## albert (Nov 13, 2013)

The crankcase bolts were only one of many updates/bulletins.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 13, 2013)

z71mike said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> On a serious note, that's awesome. Can't tell ya how many times I've worn Barbie band-aids, since we don't HAVE regular brown ones any more haha.



I had Sophia the First on yesterday.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 13, 2013)

If you use the right starting procedure the AT saws run pretty good. RTFM


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## ernurse (Nov 13, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> MS661 R's are available in the Northwest U.S. I'm surprised nobody has posted about one yet


 Cool I will be headed to my dealer today to order one. He said he can get one from a different distributor.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 13, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I had Sophia the First on yesterday.



Haha yup, that DVD is permanently in the truck. Every time we go somewhere, I hear the same songs on the seat-back movie players. Twin 3 yr old girls. Grrrrrr.


----------



## groundup (Nov 13, 2013)

What kind of prices are people paying for the 661's?


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 13, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> What kind of price for the R model?


$1300 ish MSRP... depending on bar length.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 13, 2013)

holy chit $1300,thats a lot of money. id go with a 390xp or a 2188 and keep 300 bucks in my pocket


----------



## deye223 (Nov 13, 2013)

with the extra power i hope they put a better crank in it or the next treads on this saw will be broke 661 crank at the clutch......


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good to see ya Ray. I swear I am going to make it down your way and help you out one of these days. Hope all is good for ya buddy. Hope business is going good - Jeff


----------



## opinion (Nov 13, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> What kind of price for the R model?



Starts at $1,169.95 with a 16". $50 more than the 660 R.


----------



## albert (Nov 13, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> holy chit $1300,thats a lot of money. id go with a 390xp or a 2188 and keep 300 bucks in my pocket


 How much is list for a 395xp with a 16" bar?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 13, 2013)

opinion said:


> Starts at $1,169.95 with a 16". $50 more than the 660 R.


 
A 661 with a 16 inch bar... I could never even dream of running a 661 with a 16 inch bar on it. All that torque... a 28 is as small as I ever ran on my 066s.

Here is the official brochure on the 661 from Stihl. New spring system, new oil pump, new engine porting, new air filter system, M-tronic/Autotune, other lesser features (why they are so proud of a double dawg setup seems trivial compared to all the other real features): 

http://www.stihl.com/p/media/download/en-com/ms661-brochure-gb.pdf

2-MIX technology? Looks bad-azz on paper. I want one.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> How much is list for a 395xp with a 16" bar?


 
I paid $1075 for a 395xpw with a 28" B&C with my discount. 16 inch bars on 90cc saws... *cough, sputter, choke*


----------



## chadihman (Nov 13, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> holy chit $1300,thats a lot of money. id go with a 390xp or a 2188 and keep 300 bucks in my pocket


Lets get a few of those sexy 661's around getting some trees on the ground before we make a call like that. It's got spring av,cm and a quad port design. The 461 is sexy and has lots of torque. The 661 is looking close to the same as the 461 but with spring av. Time will tell. I'll have one dyno tested before long. I love me a sexy creamsicle


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine is the MS661 C. Run time is about hour and 20 min per tank with a 25" bar. Cuts are great really smooth thru the rpm range. Very low vibration. I have pics on my phone that I am willing to text to someone who will post them for me. I also have pics of the 461 which is no slouch. Will have videos to post tomorrow. Pm me a number for the pics.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 13, 2013)

Balance is great. Pro come down any time. 

Ray


----------



## chadihman (Nov 13, 2013)

Here you go. Like the stickers on the 661. Looks like something my little girl would do.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> The crankcase bolts were only one of many updates/bulletins.


 Yes, but the AT itself wasn't a among the updates.


----------



## splitpost (Nov 13, 2013)

WTF........if you guys are paying that I spose we'll be expected to shell out $2000....................................................................


----------



## z71mike (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome pics. Love the stickers, Dad. Good man.


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics for me. I don't know what they will cost down there. All I can say is mine is worth the money to me. It is only the third saw I bought new. I will tell you all about the AT Saturday. That is when the shop said bring her back to be looked over. It is the first one that the sales rep has sold. I know the shop had 3 of them mine and one other were spoken for. I think the other one is sold already.


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 13, 2013)

BTW about the stickers. About 2 years ago I had a limb come down and hurt my back. So I decided to get my kids names tattooed on my arms. So the way I look at the stickers now is a way of thinking about my little ones.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the "expert use only" sticker from the Wesspur catalog on my 562xp


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## albert (Nov 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but the AT itself wasn't a among the updates.


 Yes there were AT troubles, service bulletins and up dates. AT carbs and AT coils for one. For a guy that toots the husky horn, I thought you were better informed. You bragged how Stihl bought the AT system from Husky, funny how Stihl has had very little trouble with that system. I would have been just as open if it was the other way around. I don.t get paid from either company to constantly beat their drum.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

albert said:


> Yes there were AT troubles, service bulletins and up dates. AT carbs and AT coils for one. For a guy that toots the husky horn, I thought you were better informed. You bragged how Stihl bought the AT system from Husky, funny how Stihl has had very little trouble with that system. I would have been just as open if it was the other way around. I don.t get paid from either company to constantly beat their drum.


 
I am well informed, don't worry about that! 

Coils and carb, yes - AT itself, *NO.*


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 13, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I have the "expert use only" sticker from the Wesspur catalog on my 562xp
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


 
That's where mine came from too. I want another one for the 661!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but the AT itself wasn't a among the updates.



That is correct. However.... As I understand it the AT system would shut the saw down when it got out of range due to other issues. This required a trip to the dealer, many of which were not schooled on the saw. Not a very good way to gain market acceptance with a new technology. I'd vote for a manual brain reset button on all of the saws with computer chips, but I doubt the EPA would go for that.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure which distributor your 661 came from but I was at the dealership today and my dealer was informed by Northeast Stihl that it would be at least until the first of the year before they would be available on the east side of the country.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Nov 13, 2013)

NE Stihl covers a huge area, much bigger than one would realize, therefore their warehouse and stock on hand are both impressive.

The new products are released once old stock on hand has been sold out as I have been informed.

I am looking to get a 661 myself, from what I have been told, it is worth the wait involved.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> It is spring, and they added a vertical spring in the front for support when running longer bars. . All US 661s are supposed to be M-Tronic, though a carb version is rumored to be out for some foreign markets. 661 M-Tronic has more parameters then previous versions. I posted about it last week on the "*alternate site*."


 There are several of those....


----------



## groundup (Nov 13, 2013)

ST is well informed, just ask him.

Seriously, can we please keep this thread about the 661.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 13, 2013)

sweetjetskier said:


> NE Stihl covers a huge area, much bigger than one would realize, therefore their warehouse and stock on hand are both impressive.
> 
> The new products are released once old stock on hand has been sold out as I have been informed.
> 
> I am looking to get a 661 myself, from what I have been told, it is worth the wait involved.


 
I was also informed that if I wanted a west coast saw (large sprocket cover, wrap handle etc ) I couldn't get one in that configuration.....I would have to order the parts separately. Why does Stihl do that. Anyone should be able to order any saw configuration available in that country. BS on Stihl's part.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like to know how well the oiler keeps up with a 36" bar. My old 660, wide-open, did not oil the bar near as well as the 395's and 9010's do. If they've improved that to at least being equal to the others, then another cream-sickle it is!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 13, 2013)

The other question for me is whether it would respond to muffler mods the way a 550, 562 or 576at does? If so then That would be something else. Better balance, AV and AT are just iving on an already delicious cake.


----------



## chadihman (Nov 14, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> I would like to know how well the oiler keeps up with a 36" bar. My old 660, wide-open, did not oil the bar near as well as the 395's and 9010's do. If they've improved that to at least being equal to the others, then another cream-sickle it is!!!


 I think there's an issue with your oiler. My 660 spits lots of oil and my 36" bar is getting enough


----------



## ernurse (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Stihl oilers work sufficiently as long as you are using Stihl chain....I think they designed them to be used with the dimpled drive links.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2013)

In hard dry woods even the HO oiler is barely adequate for a 36" in my use with them. I hope the 661 has a better oiler more like the huskies.


----------



## redfin (Nov 14, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I think there's an issue with your oiler. My 660 spits lots of oil and my 36" bar is getting enough



I agree.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 14, 2013)

661 has a new oil system that they claim will gush when cranked up. Targeted for Oz and west coast long bars:

The new oil pump system enables the oil flow to be increased, which is particularly advantageous when working in dusty conditions or when using longer guide bars.


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone needs to post up a picture of the available options for the 661 - FROM THE STIHL 2014 Book! 

I would but my dealer hasn't received their 14' book yet


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 14, 2013)

Chadihman if you would please post the videos. AV is great, Balance is awesome with a 25" as well as my 32" bars. I did cut some big knotty beach today. Hot knife through butter. Ran the 32" bar better than the 25". I might mention that with a 25" I was running a 8 pin and with the 32" I dropped to a 7 pin. Will run the 7 pin on a 25" bar tomorrow. I turn up all my oilers to max. I can shoot oil 2 feet past my 32" bar with no problem. When I switched chains and bars the whole chains were coated in oil. No problems there.

Ray


----------



## chadihman (Nov 14, 2013)

Here you go Ryan


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks again Chadihman. I owe you a beer!

Ray


----------



## z71mike (Nov 14, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> In hard dry woods even the HO oiler is barely adequate for a 36" in my use with them. I hope the 661 has a better oiler more like the huskies.



I agree with that. Same here.


----------



## chadihman (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## chadihman (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you sporting a beard for Nov. prostate cancer awareness?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds a lot like a husky. Just wish they were available here so I could handle one.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 14, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I think there's an issue with your oiler. My 660 spits lots of oil and my 36" bar is getting enough



No, the 660 oiler is insufficient. Mine turned a 36" bar blue and the sprocket would no longer turn it got so hot. The chain was almost frozen in the rails it got so hot. I ordered and installed the high output oiler but haven't used it yet. I was using Oregon chain, but it shouldn't matter. The 660 oiler is stingy, the specs are not even close to what a Husky oiler pumps out.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 14, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> No, the 660 oiler is insufficient. Mine turned a 36" bar blue and the sprocket would no longer turn it got so hot. The chain was almost frozen in the rails it got so hot. I ordered and installed the high output oiler but haven't used it yet. I was using Oregon chain, but it shouldn't matter. The 660 oiler is stingy, the specs are not even close to what a Husky oiler pumps out.



Yep that's spot on. I had a 41" bar that I ran on a 660 with the HO oiler and a 395. The 395 had the chain wet. The 660 kept it oiled enough it didn't stick but the drive links weren't wet. It sounds like they listened to the complaints on here and made the oiler flow better.


----------



## chadihman (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmm mine works. Maybe it has to do with oil temp or something


----------



## ryan_marine (Nov 14, 2013)

I wear a beard from sept till may. Keeps my face warm in the winter.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 14, 2013)

I should have a 661 in my hands soon. I wanna grind on that bad boy.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I should have a 661 in my hands soon. I wanna grind on that bad boy.


 Cant wait for that thread.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope you got next day shipping for it.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 16, 2013)

Our distributor who services most of the mid-west has 150 660's left in the warehouse before we get the 661, can't wait until they are gone, we have logger's waiting on the 661.
According to our distributor Stihl has never licensed Husky AT technology, Stihl was the first to use it using one solenoid on the MS 280 platform and then going to two solenoids on the current CM platforms, that is why Stihl has had no issues with the CM's as compared to Huskies learning curve with the AT. With Zama being the primary carb supplier today, Stihl gets to see the performance parameters of their competitors platforms way before they hit the market, since Stihl owns Zama.
The 1 series as in the new 251/271/291/461 all show great improvement over their previous platforms, can't wait to get my hands on a 661. Loggers who have bought the 461 say it cuts right with the old 650's. In a conversation with a local Husky dealer who comes in to buy Stihl repair parts stated in the last Husky tech class, held within the last month Husky stated they have finally fleshed out all the issues with the AT platform, I can't speak for AT's but we have yet to see one M-tronic saw come in with any issues.
We have hooked a couple up to run diagnostic's on them just for the practice, which is e-z pz to do, and you can do a manual reset on the M-tronics as well.


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 17, 2013)

anyone know the available configs for the 661 ? meaning are they offering a 661 and a 661c-m version ? And the 660s are completely discontinued as soon as supply runs out?


----------



## sweetjetskier (Nov 17, 2013)

661CM and 661CM with heated handles are the options I have seen so far.

Would think a wrap version will be available at some point.

660 will be history


----------



## ernurse (Nov 17, 2013)

Standard version, Arctic, and wrap handle on the west coast. All m-tronic. After his trip to Germany my dealer says that all of Stihls pro saws will likely be M-tronic in the next 2 yrs.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 17, 2013)

That's the same info I got, all pro saws will be M-tronic.


----------



## redfin (Nov 17, 2013)

I purchaced my dealers used stihl tach because he said he was ordering one that would work with the m-series.

Can someone explain why the tachs would be different?


----------



## ernurse (Nov 17, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> That's the same info I got, all pro saws will be M-tronic.


 Then it's on to fuel injection. Already is on a concrete saw.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 17, 2013)

Im not sure why but the tach jumps all over the place on an m-tronic saw. It may have something to do with the variable ignition timing. Some one that knows for sure will spill the beans im sure.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2013)

ernurse said:


> Im not sure why but the tach jumps all over the place on an m-tronic saw. It may have something to do with the variable ignition timing. Some one that knows for sure will spill the beans im sure.



I think you nailed it.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 17, 2013)

redbull660 said:


> guess I best pony up z dollars and order myself another 660 before it's to late. mtronic not for me. Some little computer module gonna take a dump when I'm cutting and it's -20 below and my saw will be toast until I pony up who knows how many hundreds of dollars to replace the cpu module. Just can't leave what works good enough alone. Although I do like the new AV and SS muff. Was really hoping that would make a regular non mtronic 661


 
Yah, I have to agree with the computer chip issue. One reason I traded for a non-M-tronic 441 this week. I can re-tune it anywhere by ear with a small orange screwdriver. I designed computer chips for 10 years in the Silicon Valley. They are going to fail at times and the vibration and weather is going to get to them at some point. They are also fab'd to work within specific temperature ranges, and they require a computer system to adjust. Murphy is always out there in the woods, and just waiting for you to be vulnerable.

The M-tronic conversion of the fleet is mainly because of upcoming EU air standards, which are far tougher than US EPA standards. From the looks of it they designed the 461 with the US market in mind with rubber AV mounts and no M-tronic version. The pro saws: 241, 261, 362, 441, and 661 are all available (some only) in the EU with M-tronic.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been running computer controlled pickups, snowmachines, and heavy equipment for over a decade. Their failure rate is better or on par with non-computer controlled versions. I suppose we need to go pack to points and condensers again.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 17, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> I've been running computer controlled pickups, snowmachines, and heavy equipment for over a decade. Their failure rate is better or on par with non-computer controlled versions. I suppose we need to go pack to points and condensers again.


 
Yes, and I have designed computer chips specifically for all of those applications (I am an electronics engineer). I am a specialist in testing and validating microchip and system designs before they are even fab'd. I have also designed and tested a lot of military platform technology. The main issue with chainsaws is the vibration, they tend to get dropped, the temperature variables, and the weather exposure. Also as the complexity of microchips increases, and the size decreases, problems arise. They are not fool proof, in any stretch of the imagination. The more complicated any system is, the more likely it will fail over time. Ten years is also about the time window that these systems will begin to fail in. Molecular migration, micro corrosion, power surges, electrostatic discharges, and all kinds of other things happen over time.

I do not suggest that we go back to points and condensers, as they also fail. As do solid state coils in older Stihl saws. But for reliability for the time being, I am sticking with old school. I also carry two saws with me into the woods when I cut. Just because...


----------



## big t double (Nov 17, 2013)

redfin said:


> I purchaced my dealers used stihl tach because he said he was ordering one that would work with the m-series.
> 
> Can someone explain why the tachs would be different?



Also could have to do with the number of magnets in the flywheel...I believe the saws that have dual sets of magnets will wonk out older tachs


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 17, 2013)

double


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 17, 2013)

redbull660 said:


> Any opinions out there about the rubber AV mounts -vs- the Spring AV mounts?
> 
> meaning is the spring av THAT much better?
> 
> comparing my 361 vs 660 doesn't seem like a fair comparison


I think it is superior, as do many others. The first generation 441's were noodles with the rubber AV and many folks hated them. The spring AV on the 441c-m is a vast improvement.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 17, 2013)

I own both and the current spring type AV is so much better. It is most noticeable after running one or the other for an extended period then switching. I also doubted the new technology saws until I ran them for a while. Now i'm converting to all m-tronic. As for only lasting 10yrs I would be very, very happy with that.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be interested to see if the 661s last better than the 660s. As a rule a faller out here will burn through a 660 every year. He might make a good one last two seasons but that's it. That saw gets relegated to back-up status and you head off to your favorite saw shop and get another one. Sure, they're a write-off but being able to squeeze an extra year out of a 661 for basically the same money as a 660 might appeal to a lot of people.

Anybody got any ideas, wild ass guesses, or predictions about the longevity of the mtronic saws?


----------



## redfin (Nov 17, 2013)

ernurse said:


> Im not sure why but the tach jumps all over the place on an m-tronic saw. It may have something to do with the variable ignition timing. Some one that knows for sure will spill the beans im sure.



Alright, I'm trying to wrap my noodle around this, the tach reads the pulses from the coil? How do they variate the timing on these saws?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I'll be interested to see if the 661s last better than the 660s. As a rule a faller out here will burn through a 660 every year. He might make a good one last two seasons but that's it. That saw gets relegated to back-up status and you head off to your favorite saw shop and get another one. Sure, they're a write-off but being able to squeeze an extra year out of a 661 for basically the same money as a 660 might appeal to a lot of people.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas, *wild ass guesses*, or predictions about the longevity of the mtronic saws?



I got a wild ass guess Boss. 

Pickles........dill pickles.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got a wild ass guess Boss.
> 
> Pickles........dill pickles.



Huh?


----------



## windthrown (Nov 17, 2013)

He said: dill pickles.

I am torn between sheetrock and cat fur myself.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 17, 2013)

Im curious about the factory port timing of these jewels. If they're ported similar to the 660s, these may make a real beast ofter some machine work and porting, paired with the mtronic too.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Huh?



You said make a wild ass guess.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You said make a wild ass guess.




You're right, I did. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 17, 2013)

Repped.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 18, 2013)

People didn't trust FI at first, we all know how that went. Mtronic is new, some people don't like anything new, some even fear it. An anchored mind is a funny thing, even when empirical data is presented, it will not be believed. 

Most saws won't be around in 10 years. It was said above, a saw in a loggers hands only last's a year anyway. So, I would say the Mtronic system has already been proven reliable. Husky on the other hand simply rushed new saws to the marked to meet emissions, before they were properly tested. Stihl did their R&D and made sure their suppliers quality controls were up to par.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 18, 2013)

I found it funny that Stihl stated that the new saw has a *low* power to weight ratio (as a bragging point) in the brochure. Obviously, this was a translation issue, and they meant to state that it has a low *weight* to power ratio (which would therefore mean a *high* power to weight ratio). Still made me chuckle when I read it.

If a 660 currently survives one year in logging conditions (before being either pitched or relegated to secondary status), I doubt there'll be any change with the 661. Manufacturing quality, cylinder plating, ring materials, plastic composition, and such are likely the same between the 660 and 661. Oil and fuel quality is a constant, as is the conditions of use. Basically, everything that makes a saw last a certain amount of time is the same. 

The AV mounts may or may not last longer (and those would be replaced if failed without putting the saw out of commission permanently anyways). I'm not sold on the AT/M-Tronic technology, but I don't see it being any more or less failure prone over the one year 'working lifespan' of the rest of the saw that we're talking about. It'll surely prevent some operator induced early saw deaths (from being incorrectly tuned). Cuts out some of the 'boob factor'. That's my Wild Ass Guess anyways....


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2013)

There are far too many unknown variables to "guess" at how long anything will last. The M-Tronic system is excellent from where I sit though. As a guy that modifies saws, I can tell you that taking tuning by the end user out of the process, makes me very happy.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> There are far too many unknown variables to "guess" at how long anything will last. The M-Tronic system is excellent from where I sit though. As a guy that modifies saws, I can tell you that taking tuning by the end user out of the process, makes me very happy.



Exactly right. Most of us can tune and we don't think it's any big deal. I think we forget that the average saw user doesn't know how to tune and doesn't really care to learn. The folks on this forum are a very small percentage of the saw market.
I like the idea of being able to tune my saws to get the optimum performance but if a little black box can do the same thing that's fine too. If a guy has to the time to continually screw around with tuning and enjoys doing it I think that's great. But if I'm working, trying to get some wood on the ground, and I don't have to be playing with the little orange screwdriver...that's fine too.

And don't let Eccentric fool you...he does just fine with modern saws. Even Stihls. I can tune well enough to keep a saw from blowing up but he put a tune on my 660 better than anything I've ever done. 

I have a 661 ordered. I'll keep the little orange screw drivers for cleaning the bar grooves.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 18, 2013)

anyone get one yet ? i'm afraid to go to my saw shop ,in fear one may come home with me


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 18, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> anyone get one yet ? i'm afraid to go to my saw shop ,in fear one may come home with me



Hurry up and get one sent to Randy


----------



## windthrown (Nov 18, 2013)

Test post


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 18, 2013)

It's working  

Next post going to have pictures of a new 661Ropcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 18, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> It's working
> 
> Next post going to have pictures of a new 661Ropcorn:



so you got one i take it


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 18, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> so you got one i take it


No I was hoping windthrown did since he was doing a test post. I figure you went one to Randy by now.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> I think it is superior, as do many others. The first generation 441's were noodles with the rubber AV and many folks hated them. The spring AV on the 441c-m is a vast improvement.


 The 441 has always had spring AV. The design has not changed. The only difference is that the R model has stiffer springs.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 18, 2013)

The early model 441s all had soft _springs_, and as Brad says, they never had rubber mounts. They upgraded to firmer springs on several models of the 441, including the R and Z models. My R model has the hard springs, but they feel pretty soft.

My test post above was in response to my not being able to post here this afternoon, and AS was offline for several hours. I dunno why that was... no, I have not ordered a 661... nor sent one top MM for a mod. Though that would be great if someone wants to sponsor me. I have to pay some lofty dental and property tax bills.


----------



## Jonathan Wymore (Nov 19, 2013)

I've heard by my Amish Stihl dealer that the 660 is stronger than the 661 because of emission restrictions. He has used both and has run his own logging business for 15 years. Thats why I bought a 660 and put a dual port muffler on it, instead of buying a 661.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 19, 2013)

To re-post what wrote earlier today (failed to load):

Aside from potential electronic issues, the M-tronic saws greatly improve dragging saws up and down in variable elevation. I am at about 1200 ft., but I can drop to 400 ft. in 15 minutes, and go up to 6,000 ft. in about 45. I know some guys that scored their engines tuning them at 3,000 ft. and dropping to sea level. Denser air in a high altitude tuned saw means running leaner. Every 3,000 feet I elevation is about 10 percent change in air density.

I found the posting problem: its the percent sign. If I write 10 followed by the percent sign the text fails to load on this forum. Odd... logging it as a forum bug.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jonathan Wymore said:


> I've heard by my Amish Stihl dealer that the 660 is stronger than the 661 because of emission restrictions. He has used both and has run his own logging business for 15 years. Thats why I bought a 660 and put a dual port muffler on it, instead of buying a 661.



My dads buddy has a friend that said his uncle has a friend that knows a guy that once worked with a guy that had a brother that ran a 661. He said the 661 will out cut any saw ever made or ever will be made.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I am not so sure about the credibility of your dad's buddy's friend's uncle's friend's buddy's brother's 661. I bet you that my brother's friend's sis-in-law's husband's boss's buddy's son's co-worker has a better running late model 066 Magnum than that 661! According to my uncle's ex-wife's first husband's second cousin's friend's late husband, that particular 066 was supposedly super duper modified by some guy in Tennessee, and that saw will out cut any saw that ever existed in the universe (until he modifies a 661 that is) !


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody seen a wrap model yet?


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 19, 2013)

It's pictured in a pamphlet that somebody posted. Both the R and arctic versions.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 19, 2013)

My bad. Just the W model (arctic).


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 19, 2013)

need link!

interesting - stihl.de shows 660 and 660w still.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 19, 2013)

Huh? It's in this thread!


----------



## redbull660 (Nov 19, 2013)

wonder if they'll have a factory dual port muff cover for 661 like they did with the 660.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 19, 2013)

do these m-tronic saws have rev limited coils like the 461 does ,that thing ticks me off when i'm limbing or cutting small stuff with the 461 ,in rounds i don't seem to notice it so much


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 19, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> The 441 has always had spring AV. The design has not changed. The only difference is that the R model has stiffer springs.


You are correct. I had my head wrapped around a few things and mispoke. Folks around here were mad that the 441 was "softer" that the 440, even though the 440 had rubber AV. I was under the impression that the new MS441C-M comes stock with the stiffer springs, but obviously I am wrong.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> There are far too many unknown variables to "guess" at how long anything will last. The M-Tronic system is excellent from where I sit though. As a guy that modifies saws, I can tell you that taking tuning by the end user out of the process, makes me very happy.


 Yes Randy it keeps idiots that "think" they know how to tune a saw from tuning them too lean. Also from my understanding m-tronic will shut the saw down before it allows a lean condition burn down to occur such as an air leak.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 19, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> do these m-tronic saws have rev limited coils like the 461 does ,that thing ticks me off when i'm limbing or cutting small stuff with the 461 ,in rounds i don't seem to notice it so much


 Yes they are rev limited for sure.


----------



## ernurse (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to see an 881 or 3120 m-tronic/AT. That will be a true beast.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 19, 2013)

My 661 tachs out at 12,970 so far. Book says 13,500. Unless the tach is reading it wrong. Four stroking nicely and just from experience feels about 13,000 rpms. So far, very nice saw. So nice may get another one.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2013)

porsche965 said:


> My 661 tachs out at 12,970 so far. Book says 13,500. Unless the tach is reading it wrong. Four stroking nicely and just from experience feels about 13,000 rpms. So far, very nice saw. So nice may get another one.



We need videos John.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 19, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> We need videos John.


 Was out this past weekend and didn't think about it. 
May get back out this Sat., hopefully.


----------



## young bucker (Jan 15, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> No, the 660 oiler is insufficient. Mine turned a 36" bar blue and the sprocket would no longer turn it got so hot. The chain was almost frozen in the rails it got so hot. I ordered and installed the high output oiler but haven't used it yet. I was using Oregon chain, but it shouldn't matter. The 660 oiler is stingy, the specs are not even close to what a Husky oiler pumps out.


There's a little tin plate were your bar sits and the cute little area they have carved out for your oil to access your bar is tiny..what I did was drill out the little tin late to let more oil to the bar


----------



## young bucker (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if a faller could put on the 5 spike west coast dogs instead of the sissy aluminum dogs???


----------



## MCW (Jan 16, 2014)

I know this thread has been around a while but why is it that Stihl lovers seem so excited by a quad port design? Is it because they didn't know Husky has been running quad ports since Noah was a boy?
By the way I can't wait to run a 661 and if it can significantly lower the mammoth fuel consumption of a 660 (compared to a 390XP) then it's a winner in my eyes for sure.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2014)

Because quad ports are usually more better. The 361 has them... the 661 has them... the 461 has them... 461 also has re-worked air injection ports allowing for faster heating on starting, so it is not as cold blooded as the 441 or other strato-charged saws. I would presume that the 661 has that design as well. Cannot say that it is an issue on my 441, but my 211 is cold blooded for about a minute after cold starting when it cannot be fully revved.

And yes, 660s suck... gas that is. So did my 460. I am running mostly gas sipping saws now. Not for the better gas mileage, but for the way better AV. I need smooth.


----------



## MCW (Jan 18, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Because quad ports are usually more better.



I know quad ports are better but some guys are carrying on like it's the latest development in chainsaws


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, some people are still in the 20th century. Look at me, it is still _yesterday_ here compared to you guys in Oz.

And its a c-c-cold frikkin' winter here this year with all this arctic vortex stuff coming down from the north pole. Meanwhile I am reading online that you guys in Oz are on fire. My cousin has a restaurant in Adelaide, and I was reading it was a sizzling 45 C. there yesterday? That is 113 F.?! Holy crap. Its below freezing here again...


----------



## MCW (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah she's been warm here - basically over 110°f all week. There are a heap of fires going though. We have smoke everywhere here but no real risk at this stage. I'll swap you for some cold weather


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2014)

_I will take you up on that swap... you can have all the arctic polar vortex that you want. How about a 30 degree swap? I would love a 60 degree day here... and you can have 80. _


----------



## groundguyscaredtoclimb (Nov 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> If you use the right starting procedure the AT saws run pretty good. RTFM
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb




what is the right starting procedure?


----------

